# Proxy Server



## animesh_joshi (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a query about the functionality of how the proxy server is configured at my workplace. 

Internet explorer has a proxy configuration URL ; other browsers (Firefox, Chrome) don't require a proxy server address/URL to be specified to browse the internet when on the LAN. 

Also, when a client is connected to an external internet connection (i.e. at home or at a public hotspot etc.), he/she can access the internet from Internet Explorer without taking off the proxy URL within browser settings. 

That makes me question the following: 
- On the corporate LAN how can Firefox and Chrome access the internet without having any proxy information? 
- When off the corporate LAN how can Internet Explorer access the internet without having the URL taken off


----------

